# What's Your Favourite Product So Far in 2017 From Canon?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

```
<p>Canon has been pretty busy with announcements so far in 2017, We’re only 6 weeks in and already we’ve seen 4 notable cameras announced. We expect the lenses to be coming over the next few months. We believe the next lens will be an EF-S prime, which we’re still trying to get more information on. Also, don’t forget we’re going to see an <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-is-usm-on-the-way-cr3/">EF 85mm f/1.4L IS some time in 2017</a>.</p>
<p>You can vote below for your favourite product of 2017.</p>
<script>
  (function(d, s, id){
    var js,
        fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0],
        p = (('https:' == d.location.protocol) ? 'https://' : 'http://'),
        r = Math.floor(new Date().getTime() / 1000000);
    if (d.getElementById(id)) {return;}
    js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.async=1;
    js.src = p + "www.opinionstage.com/assets/loader.js?" + r;
    fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
  }(document, 'script', 'os-widget-jssdk'));
</script>
<div id="2420542" class="os_poll" data-path="/polls/2420542" data-width="728" data-fif="false"></div>

<p> </p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 15, 2017)

The bottom of the poll is covered by the links/ads/click bait junk at the bottom of the page whenever I try to click on "I wish there was the 6D II"


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 15, 2017)

I am waiting for new macro lenses. Also just found that 320ex is not listed with most sellers, so hoping replacement for that comes out with proper zoom head(instead of that old pull out design) and a RT slave mode only.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> The bottom of the poll is covered by the links/ads/click bait junk at the bottom of the page whenever I try to click on "I wish there was the 6D II"



You'll have to provide a screenshot, as I don't see the issue. Most issues can be resolved by clearing cache and restarting the browser.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 15, 2017)

The 500mm f/5.6L USM IS! Oh, wait...that's still a fantasy.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2017)

The brand new 85mm f1.4ART...oh, darny, darn, darn. That's not a Canon product, it's a SIGMA product. Let's have the Canon version now, but with IS, weather-sealing, and that pretty, bright red ring. And all for only $1,799USD please. Remember the new one is only supposed to be a f1.4 right? So with the current f1.2L (with no IS) selling for around $1,700 - $1,900USD I think this is reasonable. (I also think I'm a wee bit daft to think it will cost less than $2k USD but a fella can dream/wish can't he?)


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 15, 2017)

Impressive! 60% of the voters (me, too) want a 6D II!


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2017)

In the actual poll I picked the M6. Mainly because I think it shows that Canon is serious about their commitment to mirrorless and the M-lineup. Plus it looks like a very good iteration of the M series. I think this would be a blast to take backpacking with the kit lens and maybe the bigger zoom lens. Not a lot of weight, not a lot of space, and in all likelihood, very good image capture. Or just to knock around town and get interesting shots with a relatively small (read: innocuous) package, again delivering fair to excellent results...


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom of the poll is covered by the links/ads/click bait junk at the bottom of the page whenever I try to click on "I wish there was the 6D II"
> ...



It appears fine till I click on it, then I get this:


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2017)

My favourite Canon product was the Neuralyzer.... but most of you won't remember it.....


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 15, 2017)

I cannot see the poll either but for the record I'm waiting for the 6D MKII the MK1 camera is now long overdue replacement as good as it has been for me its now seriously behind the competition (yes I know Neuro will bellow) but frankly 11AF points in 2017 is a joke and if the 800D can get 45AF points then disabling a FF camera is no longer justifiable and the same for the metering system. 

Canon have also made a rod for their back because given the price hike were likely to see with the 6D MKII simply providing Digic 7 with 45 point AF and say the 7,560 RGB-IR metering system and a new sensor likely to be between 24-28MP will not justify the price differential to the 800d / 77D / 80D.

It is still going to be a very interesting year regardless of what they have already announced but the big one for 2017 is the 6D MKII.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 15, 2017)

Wouldn't say the current 6D is a joke... I'm on a 9 point system and have got some fine shines with it. However it certainly is due a refresh. Personally I'd see a 6D mark II selling side by side a 6D, just at different price brackets. Put the 6D at <1K and the 6D II at <2K and both models could be very compelling.
The new 6D should best the Nikon D750 in every way, and the 6D already bests the D610 in most ways.


----------



## Daan Stam (Feb 15, 2017)

with them putting the 77d and 800d so close to the 80d does that mean that we will get a 90d soon??


----------



## RiceCanon (Feb 15, 2017)

The only announcement I'm interested in is for the 6D Mark II. I love my 6D but am looking forward to advancements in the next version.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



Is that an iPhone? If so, dump the cache. There have been a couple of issues reported lately on Safari/iPhone and cache clearing has resolved it. I cannot replicate the issue on iPhone, iPad, Android, Windows, OSX.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 15, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Wouldn't say the current 6D is a joke... I'm on a 9 point system and have got some fine shines with it. However it certainly is due a refresh. Personally I'd see a 6D mark II selling side by side a 6D, just at different price brackets. Put the 6D at <1K and the 6D II at <2K and both models could be very compelling.
> The new 6D should best the Nikon D750 in every way, and the 6D already bests the D610 in most ways.



Hmm...I am interested in a 6D II but much above $2K would get me thinking about a 5DS R.


----------



## olix (Feb 15, 2017)

Definetly 6D mark 2! But with some ovious specs: 4k at 500mbps in motion jpeg format/CFast cards.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 15, 2017)

olix said:


> Definetly 6D mark 2! But with some ovious specs: 4k at 500mbps in motion jpeg format/CFast cards.


6D Mark II with CFast Card?
No way.


----------



## amorse (Feb 15, 2017)

6D II is definitely the most interesting on the list for me, but that may change if those old rumours of a 2017 5DS R II surface again!

I love the idea of the 5DS R but I know that I would regret buying it if the new sensor tech were to get implemented in the next year or two (as someone who really values dynamic range). That rumour from late last year is keeping me second guessing any choice to upgrade my 6D!


----------



## infared (Feb 15, 2017)

There has been nothing of interest to me in the Canon product line since the introduction of the canon 35mm f/1.4L II...whenever that was....and I won't be buying that until there is a significant price drop/rebate.... 8)
Still very satisfied with my 5DIII...Maybe buy a 5D4 in two years when it is half the cost...


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 15, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> The brand new 85mm f1.4ART...oh, darny, darn, darn. That's not a Canon product, it's a SIGMA product. Let's have the Canon version now, but with IS, weather-sealing, and that pretty, bright red ring. And all for only $1,799USD please. Remember the new one is only supposed to be a f1.4 right? So with the current f1.2L (with no IS) selling for around $1,700 - $1,900USD I think this is reasonable. (I also think I'm a wee bit daft to think it will cost less than $2k USD but a fella can dream/wish can't he?)



I don't think IS really needs to cost a lot. In fact it doesn't cost a lot in $199.00 and $250.00 kit lenses, which pretty much all have IS. Counting all the glass and electronics and other items in a $200.00 lens, the IS can't be much.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > The brand new 85mm f1.4ART...oh, darny, darn, darn. That's not a Canon product, it's a SIGMA product. Let's have the Canon version now, but with IS, weather-sealing, and that pretty, bright red ring. And all for only $1,799USD please. Remember the new one is only supposed to be a f1.4 right? So with the current f1.2L (with no IS) selling for around $1,700 - $1,900USD I think this is reasonable. (I also think I'm a wee bit daft to think it will cost less than $2k USD but a fella can dream/wish can't he?)
> ...


And we are seeing 4 or 5 stops worth of IS in those kit lenses....


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 15, 2017)

RiceCanon said:


> The only announcement I'm interested in is for the 6D Mark II. I love my 6D but am looking forward to advancements in the next version.



Same here.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> RiceCanon said:
> 
> 
> > The only announcement I'm interested in is for the 6D Mark II. I love my 6D but am looking forward to advancements in the next version.
> ...


Same here....odds are that for me, the 6D2 will be just what the cat needs.......


----------



## fish_shooter (Feb 16, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> The brand new 85mm f1.4ART...oh, darny, darn, darn. That's not a Canon product, it's a SIGMA product. Let's have the Canon version now, but with IS, weather-sealing, and that pretty, bright red ring. And all for only $1,799USD please. Remember the new one is only supposed to be a f1.4 right? So with the current f1.2L (with no IS) selling for around $1,700 - $1,900USD I think this is reasonable. (I also think I'm a wee bit daft to think it will cost less than $2k USD but a fella can dream/wish can't he?)



Ditto here. None of the above should have been an item in the poll. I did not even bother to vote.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 16, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't say the current 6D is a joke... I'm on a 9 point system and have got some fine shines with it. However it certainly is due a refresh. Personally I'd see a 6D mark II selling side by side a 6D, just at different price brackets. Put the 6D at <1K and the 6D II at <2K and both models could be very compelling.
> ...



Yea me too, which is why I specified under 2K. If it's over it'll be a used 5D iii for me.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 16, 2017)

With Firefox or Safari I see nothing (see image), however, it looks just fine on my iPhone.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 16, 2017)

Canon EOS 77D is my favourite Canon product from 2017. It's a great camera for the price. Will doubtless be reliable & get the job done like many other Canon DSLRs.
40 cross type AF points & a decent sensor are good specs for this line of DSLR.
Plus it bodes well for the future 7DIII & 90D (or possibly that model will be named an 80DII).


----------



## Firillu (Feb 16, 2017)

Fortunately I've been a photographer for 30 years. If I was starting out today and wanted to buy something better than my smartphone, I would be utterly confused.

The choice is bewildering, overlapping and incoherent.

I used to love Apple for their minimalistic choice of products, though that's not the case anymore. 

Canon is the opposite. They screw a bunch of parts together and call that a new model with some random number, and with naming strategies different across their different product lines.

I assume they did their market research and found that that is exactly what people want.


----------



## Zv (Feb 16, 2017)

While I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the 6D II specs, right now I'm more excited about that M6 announcement. It'll make a fine companion to the eventual 6D replacement whenever that comes out. I usually wait a year or so after releases but I think this year I might just stay up to date! Who knows maybe I'll be more than content with the M6 and old 6D which is still a damn good camera. 

Time to start selling stuff.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 16, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> olix said:
> 
> 
> > Definetly 6D mark 2! But with some ovious specs: 4k at 500mbps in motion jpeg format/CFast cards.
> ...



I agree. I do not see why everyone these days is so hung up still on CFast cards.. SanDisk ExtremePro and Samsung Pro+ cards are more then fast enough for 4k video and anything photo related a DSLR can throw at it. Heck even Hasselblad only has SD slots in their new 50MP MF X1D. If anything CFast is a turn off for me.


I voted for the 6D2.. Despite it not being out yet. But if I had the option to vote for something that has been announced it would be the new bluetooth remote BR-E1.. I just dislike IR ones.. LOL..


----------



## et31 (Feb 16, 2017)

My favorite Canon product so far in 2017 is the Canon 1dx Mark II, because it's 2017 and we still have the 1dx Mark II available to own if we can procure $6k for it! ;D

The 1Dx Mark III will be amazing when it is announced later this year for a 2018 release!
New patented curved sensor (vignetting control) and 24MP CMOS full-frame sensor with Dual Pixel Autofocus.
Dual Digic 7+ processors and one DIGIC DV4 processor
Improved Dual Pixel RAW
16fps / 18fps live view
100-125,000 ISO (Extended mode: 50-1 million ISO)
Dual C-Fast 2.0 Cards
-5 to +5 EV
100-point AF system with 61 cross-type sensors
500,000-pixel RGB+IR metering sensor
4K/60p video in DCI format (4096 x 2160 pixels) using Motion JPEG
1080p @60fps, 120fps, 240fps
Electronic ND-filter (2 stops: 1/4th)
Canon LOG + focus peaking
Improved reduced rolling shutter algorithm 
New vent and internal fan w/ control
4:2:2 8bit internal (4:2:2 10bit external)
1.62 million dot LCD touch screen
Flicker detection
USB 3.1
Built-in GPS and Wi-Fi with NFC


----------



## Zv (Feb 16, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > olix said:
> ...



+1 about the remotes. I want to stand behind the camera not have to lean over it to get line of sight. I guess smartphone works like that but I prefer a physical button and less time mucking around with apps and phones.


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 16, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> In the actual poll I picked the M6. Mainly because I think it shows that Canon is serious about their commitment to mirrorless and the M-lineup. Plus it looks like a very good iteration of the M series. I think this would be a blast to take backpacking with the kit lens and maybe the bigger zoom lens. Not a lot of weight, not a lot of space, and in all likelihood, very good image capture. Or just to knock around town and get interesting shots with a relatively small (read: innocuous) package, again delivering fair to excellent results...



Me too. I am so impressed by the M5 so I picked the M6 which is kind of the same. I hope that one day we get a fullframe EOS M with built-in EVF.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 16, 2017)

I voted M6 as i like the commitment to mirrorless. When the Medium format canon mirrorless arrives then i'll be drooling an ocean.


----------



## grainier (Feb 16, 2017)

Two in the sky for two thirds.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 16, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Canon have also made a rod for their back because given the price hike were likely to see with the 6D MKII simply providing Digic 7 with 45 point AF and say the 7,560 RGB-IR metering system and a new sensor likely to be between 24-28MP will not justify the price differential to the 800d / 77D / 80D.



The key differentiator is and will always be the sensor size. In the 6D you're paying for a larger sensor, and all that goes with that (lower image noise, wider FOV, etc). Even if the 6DII was identical to the 80D in all other regards, the sensor would be enough to differentiate them (for some photographers, some types of photography, it doesn't matter, so you go with whatever's cheapest, usually crop; but the 6D is meant to be the budget FF option).


----------



## scyrene (Feb 16, 2017)

Firillu said:


> Fortunately I've been a photographer for 30 years. If I was starting out today and wanted to buy something better than my smartphone, I would be utterly confused.
> 
> The choice is bewildering, overlapping and incoherent.
> 
> ...



Rather unfair.

By the standards of camera manufacturers, Canon's DSLR naming system (in Europe at least) is about the most coherent. The more digits, the lower the model. Single digit models, the lower the number, the better (7<6<5<1D) Within a line, newer cameras either get a mark II, mark III etc with each refresh*, or they go up a number (50D, 60D, 70D). The only exception is the 77D at this point**; that it's aimed between the XXD and XXXD lines is fairly understandable, although there is a risk of muddying the waters, and I suspect some of the naming conventions will have to change at some point, as they'll reach 900/950/999D-90/99D and have to try something new (assuming those budget lines still exist by then).

*The 1Dx was an exception, for various reasons.
**The 750-760D pair was a little uncharacteristic, with the higher number meaning the better-rated model, rather than the newer one, as they were released at the same time.

Perhaps it's my unfamiliarity with the other manufacturers, but their releases are more confusingly named.


----------



## sanj (Feb 16, 2017)

1dx3 will NOT be announced this year 2017. Nope.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2017)

scyrene said:


> By the standards of camera manufacturers, Canon's DSLR naming system (in Europe at least) is about the most coherent. The more digits, the lower the model. Single digit models, the lower the number, the better (7<6<5<1D) Within a line, newer cameras either get a mark II, mark III etc with each refresh*, or they go up a number (50D, 60D, 70D). The only exception is the 77D at this point**; that it's aimed between the XXD and XXXD lines is fairly understandable, although there is a risk of muddying the waters, and I suspect some of the naming conventions will have to change at some point, as they'll reach 900/950/999D-90/99D and have to try something new (assuming those budget lines still exist by then).



Personally I'd prefer the convention "the higher the number, the higher positioned (or newer) is the product. Think of BMW for example ... 118, 330, 540, 750 ... 

And I find Canon's 3 different "Rebel" naming schemes Asia/Europe/America for the very same products absolutely the worst and most confusing naming scheme ever. 

To me, a much less confusing system could look like this: 
#### - year of release
X - 1 letter for product category [e.g. D for DSLR, M for mirrorless, P = Powershot, C = Compact ...]
Y - 1 letter or digit for sensor size [e.g. 0 = dwarf-sized, 1 = 1", A = APS-C, F = FF, M = medium format ...] 
# - 1 digit for product class [e.g. 1 = "first base" ... 9 = "ultimate"] 
## - 2 digits for product, higher number = higher position [assuming Canon won't release more than 99 products in a given category per year]. 

e.g. 
2016-DF-990 = EOS 1DX II
2016-DF-750 = EOS 5D IV
2015-DA-650 = 7D II
2017-DA-450 = EOS 77D
2016-MA-550 = EOS M5
2017-MA-450 = EOS M6

etc. but *stupid* Canon prefers EOS REBELS to KISS our a..  ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> To me, a much less confusing system could look like this:
> #### - year of release
> 
> e.g.
> ...



Names that are long, meaningless, and sound like federal tax forms. Names that make almost-new products already seem outdated. 

Your stellar business acumen and awesome marketing saavy are shining though yet again. : : :


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 16, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > The brand new 85mm f1.4ART...oh, darny, darn, darn. That's not a Canon product, it's a SIGMA product. Let's have the Canon version now, but with IS, weather-sealing, and that pretty, bright red ring. And all for only $1,799USD please. Remember the new one is only supposed to be a f1.4 right? So with the current f1.2L (with no IS) selling for around $1,700 - $1,900USD I think this is reasonable. (I also think I'm a wee bit daft to think it will cost less than $2k USD but a fella can dream/wish can't he?)
> ...



IS for faster lenses costs more. In terms of outright engineering performance it's a cube law, but cost won't follow that quite so much.

i.e.

F5.6-EF-S = pinhole with small field of view = tiny glass so almost no weight so minimal motor to move it all.

F1.4 EF = really big rear end lumps of glass, as the diameter goes up the weight cubes, so the motor to drive it needs to be N^3 as powerful.

Not saying it can't be done, just it's like the difference between a 100mph capable cheap as chips car and a Bugatti.


----------



## cazza132 (Feb 16, 2017)

Zv said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


Dude, I have been using the Yongnuo MC-36R Wireless Timer Remote for may cameras for years. $35 on ebay and is better and more reliable than the umbilical chord (non wireless) version that Canon offers for $160. And it works from about 100 metres away from any direction. But, if you want to control 2 cameras at a time, plug one in without the wireless function.
For Astro, beer in one hand, remote in the other changing shutter times and number of shots without even getting out of your chair. Good for time-lapse because you don't have to touch anything attached to your camera.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > To me, a much less confusing system could look like this:
> ...



I like the system Mazda uses.... The 2, 3, 5, 6, etc...... 

A simple system for Canon would be Single digit for higher end cameras, like the 1D 5D, 6D, and 7D

A 2 digit system for enthusiast and consumer models.....
Let's say make the 80D successors into the 80D2, 80D3, 80D4 etc.....
Let's try an enthusiast camera called a 77D, and it's successors the 77D2, 77D3, etc
The rebels become the 75D, 75D2, 75D3.... and the 73D, 73D2, 73D3.....
and p/s cameras the 49D, 47D, 45D, etc etc

A simple system and they are half way there already....


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Feb 16, 2017)

scyrene said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon have also made a rod for their back because given the price hike were likely to see with the 6D MKII simply providing Digic 7 with 45 point AF and say the 7,560 RGB-IR metering system and a new sensor likely to be between 24-28MP will not justify the price differential to the 800d / 77D / 80D.
> ...



I understand what you mean, but personally I think that:
1) 'budget FF' may not really make sense when you factor in the cost of the lenses. Unless you have FF lenses you were using with your crop camera, but then I would argue you are not really entry level in that sense.
2) I really hope the 6D II is not 5D mark 4 - xyz. I think we need to think market segmentation rather than hierarchy. Non-pros want a quality camera, FF, with the features they value. In many cases they are features 'pros' dislike so keeping the 5D and 6D range separate ought to be a simple question of giving each the right feature set.
3) We know there has been talk of the 6D moving 'up market' which I hope supports the view that Canon maybe heeding point 2 and creating something for us non-pros that might be almost alongside a 5D, but aimed at those that want a flippy screen etc.

Finally, fully agree on the sensor size. This ought to be where Canon wins. I'm not sure where the future market for p&S is with iPhone camera etc getting so good. Sensor size will always win. Surely there's a market for a non-pro camera, with a decent user interface, FF sensor, and the features that non-pros (i.e. people like me that compare with the rest of the consumer electronics industry) want. This means 4k, tilt screen, etc.. Such a camera could exploit the many photographers the iPhone has created by migrating them to a dedicated device/camera that will reward their investment. I'm hoping the 6D II is that machine.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 17, 2017)

As a value proposition, it looks like the T7i/800D is the best value camera ever made.
I specifically like the battery life ratings over the 750D, it looks like Canon got a lot of the kinks worked out.
The T7i/800D should be one of the best workhorse Rebels to come out in a long time, especially once the price drops a hundred dollars or so.

The 77D is just too close to the price of the 80D for me to think it's actually worth the premium.
At the same time, the features of the 80D are too close to the T7i/800D as well, hopefully in 2018/2019 the 90D will have more to differentiate itself (like Dual Card Slots for a start).

The 6D2 is probably going to be even more popular than the original 6D, I would just need to figure out how to justify using a $2,600 (Canadian) body when my most expensive lens is only half that, and as far as wildlife goes the new Rebels give me pretty much everything I could want (minus Dual Card Slots).


----------



## Zv (Feb 17, 2017)

cazza132 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > ExodistPhotography said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip! I might get one of those for my 6D but that won't solve the issue of IR with the EOS M. As far as I know there is no input for a wired remote on the M's. (Do the newer ones have it?)


----------



## Kwwund (Feb 17, 2017)

The poll seems to be missing.


----------



## msatter (Feb 17, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Canon has been pretty busy with announcements so far in 2017, We’re only 6 weeks in and already we’ve seen 4 notable cameras announced. We expect the lenses to be coming over the next few months. We believe the next lens will be an EF-S prime, which we’re still trying to get more information on. Also, don’t forget we’re going to see an <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-is-usm-on-the-way-cr3/">EF 85mm f/1.4L IS some time in 2017</a>.</p>
> <p>You can vote below for your favourite product of 2017.</p>
> <script>
> (function(d, s, id){
> ...



I see no poll and that seems to be in line with Canon made as interesting products for us. 8)


----------



## noncho (Feb 17, 2017)

None of those products is my favorite or exiting for me currently.


----------



## Ladislav (Feb 17, 2017)

6D MkII. or £1000+ rebate on 5D MkIV for me please - ouch that is actually a grey market price tag  Prices in UK are now insane.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Feb 17, 2017)

The M6 is on display at Canon Ginza. It does accept the older EVF-DC1.
Nice camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Kwwund. 
Find the poll here. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/whats-your-favourite-product-so-far-from-canon-in-2017/

Cheers, Graham. 



Kwwund said:


> The poll seems to be missing.


----------



## msatter (Feb 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kwwund.
> Find the poll here.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/whats-your-favourite-product-so-far-from-canon-in-2017/
> 
> ...



Abhhhhhh now I see something.

So nope, nope, nope.....nope, nope.....nope......ready.


----------



## pedro (Feb 17, 2017)

I understand the intention of the OP, but as I don't see any "need" for gear acquisition for the moment,
I would say it's the 6D in my hands, along with the Sigma 20 1.4 Art... 

Things could change once Canon announces the 6DII, 
with 24 MP and a substantial improvement in high ISO above 12.8-51.2 k.
Based on that I could envision a probable purchase sometime mid-2018.

Kr Peter


----------



## bereninga (Feb 17, 2017)

If the 6D II comes out w/ DPAF and more autofocus points, I think it would sell like hotcakes. I think Canon is holding out so that folks who can't wait will either opt of the 5DIV, M5, 80D, or some other option.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 17, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> 6D MkII. or £1000+ rebate on 5D MkIV for me please - ouch that is actually a grey market price tag  Prices in UK are now insane.



So glad I picked up my 6D for £840 (HDEW) last year pre-Brexit.


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2017)

pedro said:


> I understand the intention of the OP, but as I don't see any "need" for gear acquisition for the moment,
> I would say it's the 6D in my hands, along with the Sigma 20 1.4 Art...
> 
> Things could change once Canon announces the 6DII,
> ...



Not having G.A.S. (for the moment, is a nice feeling isn't it?)


----------



## infared (Feb 17, 2017)

My Olympus E-M1 Mark II...oh..wait...wrong website.. :


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the intention of the OP, but as I don't see any "need" for gear acquisition for the moment,
> ...


LOL, it's only a temporary respite!


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2017)

Random Orbits said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > pedro said:
> ...



Same here. I've ruled out the M5 and 80D as a 2nd body to compliment my 5D3 so now I just have to wait for the 6D2 announcement and see if that gets the juices flowing. Meanwhile, I can still crop 400 pretty cleanly.


----------



## pedro (Feb 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Had the 5D3 as well. Early purchase in August 2012. Lost it due to an assault in July 2015. Insurance paid all except deductible 200 CHF. Went for a 6D in January 2016. Bought it body only as low as 1230 CHF after cashback. So after a 380CHF-ish unsharp 14 f/2.8 Samyang I picked up the Sigma and was a happy camper. No G.A.S. so far here ;-) I am pretty down earth when it comes to new camera bodies. Anyway, I am not shooting that much either these days. And when it comes down to that I'll mostly go out for starscapes.


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2017)

pedro said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



Sorry about your assault, ugh! The 6D is more than enough camera for many shooters as the 5D3 has quite a bit of features many folks don't use or don't know how to use. I personally want a flippy screen in a FF body for macro work.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2017)

JS5 said:


> Dear Canon...
> I wish I could say that the new 50 1.4 mm lens was my favorite product of the year. But you won't release it, do you know that you look pretty silly not re-introducing an almost 20 year old lens. Aren't your bosses mad ?
> Just keep wondering about all the useless consumer crap you guys put out there... it is baffling, it is mysterious, it is almost funny and it is certainly annoying.
> I know the amateur-pro nerds in this forum will probably knock my post down because they are too busy researching [email protected]*#$ on line about sensors and coatings and some other techy BS, and that is fine but we are busy shooting and working not going from shop to shop to try the new canon versus tokina or whatever.
> ...



amateur pro nerds....


----------



## Zv (Feb 18, 2017)

JS5 said:


> Dear Canon...
> I wish I could say that the new 50 1.4 mm lens was my favorite product of the year. But you won't release it, do you know that you look pretty silly not re-introducing an almost 20 year old lens. Aren't your bosses mad ?
> Just keep wondering about all the useless consumer crap you guys put out there... it is baffling, it is mysterious, it is almost funny and it is certainly annoying.
> I know the amateur-pro nerds in this forum will probably knock my post down because they are too busy researching [email protected]*#$ on line about sensors and coatings and some other techy BS, and that is fine but we are busy shooting and working not going from shop to shop to try the new canon versus tokina or whatever.
> ...



Yeah buddy, real "professional" of you to cry about a lack of new 50mm 1.4 and then pretty much insult most of the members on this forum. Cheers.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 18, 2017)

Seems you opened the gates on getting your post knocked down, not for what you said about the lens but for what you labled the rest of the posters on this forum, how to make friends and influence people! 



JS5 said:


> Dear Canon...
> I wish I could say that the new 50 1.4 mm lens was my favorite product of the year. But you won't release it, do you know that you look pretty silly not re-introducing an almost 20 year old lens. Aren't your bosses mad ?
> Just keep wondering about all the useless consumer crap you guys put out there... it is baffling, it is mysterious, it is almost funny and it is certainly annoying.
> I know the amateur-pro nerds in this forum will probably knock my post down because they are too busy researching [email protected]*#$ on line about sensors and coatings and some other techy BS, and that is fine but we are busy shooting and working not going from shop to shop to try the new canon versus tokina or whatever.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2017)

JS5 said:


> Dear Canon...
> I wish I could say that the new 50 1.4 mm lens was my favorite product of the year. But you won't release it, do you know that you look pretty silly not re-introducing an almost 20 year old lens. Aren't your bosses mad ?
> Just keep wondering about all the useless consumer crap you guys put out there... it is baffling, it is mysterious, it is almost funny and it is certainly annoying.
> I know the amateur-pro nerds in this forum will probably knock my post down because they are too busy researching [email protected]*#$ on line about sensors and coatings and some other techy BS, and that is fine but we are busy shooting and working not going from shop to shop to try the new canon versus tokina or whatever.
> ...


Let me tell you something about pro photographers.....

We use what works..... and yes, sometimes we use gear that is getting long in the tooth.... Yes, we spend our working hours shooting, not with what some marketing executive deems as "pro gear", but with what does the job and is cost effective. How can you call yourself a pro and then dis "useless consumer crap"? A real photographer uses the right tool for the job and just because something is low cost does not mean that there is no place for it. Is a GoPro consumer crap? Why do formula one teams, with multi-million dollar budgets and dedicated photographers/videographers use them? It is because sometimes it is the right tool for the job!

After we do paid shoots, we have a life..... and for some of us that life involves obsessing about techy stuff, or even taking cat pictures because we want to. (I have never been paid for cat photography) Some of us place the "real gear" into a storage cabinet, go home, and shoot for fun with P/S cameras and even (GASP!) phones!!!! Don't insult people who have made different choices than yours, it only hurts you....

And by the way, I placed an order for some more camera gear this week... a 6D and a 50F1.4.....BECAUSE THAT IS THE RIGHT TOOL FOR THE JOB AT A REASONABLE PRICE!


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 18, 2017)

So far, it's been boring. Maybe the 6D II will interest me. All of the lenses I'm excited about are 3rd party.


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> JS5 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Canon...
> ...



Well said, Don Haines. Even by not being a pro, same here. My 6D does the job, along with a Canon 50 F/1.4 and the above mentioned Sigma. Always remain in awe when I look at photographs by Capa, Bischof, and especially Frank. Robert Frank while working on his "Americans" used a leica range finder cam, but wow...what an impact the photographs still have after 60+ years. So I always use the gear that does the job for me, and I am done.


----------



## bf (Feb 18, 2017)

For me these sound as regulars of Canon line-up. They had already anounced a better body last year e.g. M5 vs M6 and 80D vs 77D. I voted for a new 6D but I do look for fast ef-m primes.


----------



## eguzowski (Feb 18, 2017)

The Rumor is in the Canon Community that more people are becoming less loyal to Canon as Canon is not loyal to their desires and needs. More Canon users have been looking to Sony and Panasonic than ever before when they thought they could only jump ship to Nikon in the past. Sigma class is in the top tier and makes it for everyone...I actually sold some of my Canon L glass and replaced it with Sigma Art glass. I've been a Canon Professional since the 6D was introduced and I left being a Minolta Professional whom had taken very good care of me in the 90's. Sony and Panasonic are making amazing cameras that serve the needs of the modern professional Photo & Video. The professional event and editorial world demands and contracts photographers whom shoot both and Sony and Panasonic are the only two in the last few years whom have given us what we need. I might be photographing a story for The New York Times and they will also require a video or I might be booking a wedding and they want both photo and video. Times have changed, demands have increased as well has competition. Workflow is very important and Canon's DSLR 4k does not work...4k is important because it can act as an unmanned zoom lens in post production cropped to 1080P but with a fast workflow. Canon gave us great auto focus for stills and video, they gave us great video in DSLR, they gave us an appealing warm image, they gave us great low light sensors...now others are as well but in one camera! Thank you Canon for the past innovations and thank you Sony and Panasonic for adapting to our needs!


----------



## scyrene (Feb 19, 2017)

eguzowski said:


> The Rumor is in the Canon Community that more people are becoming less loyal to Canon as Canon is not loyal to their desires and needs. More Canon users have been looking to Sony and Panasonic than ever before when they thought they could only jump ship to Nikon in the past. Sigma class is in the top tier and makes it for everyone...I actually sold some of my Canon L glass and replaced it with Sigma Art glass. I've been a Canon Professional since the 6D was introduced and I left being a Minolta Professional whom had taken very good care of me in the 90's. Sony and Panasonic are making amazing cameras that serve the needs of the modern professional Photo & Video. The professional event and editorial world demands and contracts photographers whom shoot both and Sony and Panasonic are the only two in the last few years whom have given us what we need. I might be photographing a story for The New York Times and they will also require a video or I might be booking a wedding and they want both photo and video. Times have changed, demands have increased as well has competition. Workflow is very important and Canon's DSLR 4k does not work...4k is important because it can act as an unmanned zoom lens in post production cropped to 1080P but with a fast workflow. Canon gave us great auto focus for stills and video, they gave us great video in DSLR, they gave us an appealing warm image, they gave us great low light sensors...now others are as well but in one camera! Thank you Canon for the past innovations and thank you Sony and Panasonic for adapting to our needs!



Here we go again. Cue the sales stats in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2017)

scyrene said:


> eguzowski said:
> 
> 
> > The Rumor is in the Canon Community that more people are becoming less loyal to Canon as Canon is not loyal to their desires and needs.
> ...



In the last 3 years (home and at work) I have purchased Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus, GoPro, Fuji, and surprisingly, nothing from Panasonic..... except security cameras....

So much for my brand loyalty. My MO is to get the right tool for the job at the right price (project budgets are not infinite), the brand doesn't even come into consideration except with DSLRs where compatibility with existing lenses is a major factor and the Canon stuff tends to stay Canon and the Olympus stuff tends to stay Olympus...


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 19, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > eguzowski said:
> ...



+1

Sometimes the right tool for a job is a disposable camera.


----------

